# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  الكتب المعتمدة في المذاهب الأربعة -د.الطيار

## الرايه

ما هي أهم الكتب المعتمدة في كل من المذاهب الأربعة،
بحيث تكون عمدة الأقوال في المذهب عليها، ولا يكون الطالب متفقها في المذهب ما لم يقتنيها؟
وما هي أهم الكتب الفقهية المبنية على الدليل والترجيح بين أقوال السلف والخلف؟ 




الجواب 


الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله، وبعد:

كتب الفقه الحنفي:
1- البحر الرائق شرح كنز الدقائق لابن نجيم.
2- بدائع الصنائع في ترتيب الشرائع لعلاء الدين أبي بكر مسعود بن أحمد الكاساني.
3- تحفة الفقهاء لأبي بكر علاء الدين محمد بن أحمد السمرقندي.
4- تكملة فتح القدير لشمس الدين أحمد المعروف بقاضي زاده أفندي.
5- حاشية ابن عابدين المسمى رد المحتار على الدر المختار شرح تنوير الأبصار لمحمد أمين بن عابدين.
6- شرح فتح القدير لكمال الدين محمد بن عبدالواحد السيواسي المعروف بابن الهمام.
7- العناية شرح الهداية لمحمد محمود البابرتي.
8- غمز عيون البصائر شرح الأشباه والنظائر للحموي.
9- المبسوط لشمس الأئمة السرخسي.
10- الفتاوى الهندية لجماعة من العلماء.
11- مجمع الأنهر شرح ملتقى الأبحر لعبدالله بن الشيخ محمد بن سليمان المعروف بداماد أفندي.
12- الهداية شرح بداية المبتدي للمرغيناني.
13- تبيين الحقائق شرح كنز الدقائق لعثمان بن علي الزيلعي.
14- الأشباه والنظائر على مذهب أبي حنيفة لابن نجيم.


كتب الفقه المالكي:

1- بداية المجتهد ونهاية المقتصد لمحمد بن رشد الحفيد القرطبي.
2- حاشية الدسوقي على الشرح الكبير للدردير.
3- الفروق للقرافي.
4- المدونة للإمام مالك رواية سحنون.
5- مواهب الجليل شرح مختصر خليل للحطاب.
6- قوانين الأحكام الشرعية لمحمد بن جزي الكلبي.
7- البهجة في شرح التحفة لعلي بن عبدالسلام التسولي.
8- حاشية الرهوني على شرح الزرقاني على متن خليل.
9- شرح الخرشي على مختصر خليل لأبي عبدالله محمد الخرشي.
10- الشرح الكبير لمختصر خليل لأبي البركات أحمد الدردير.
11- الذخيرة للقرافي.
12- الرسالة لابن أبي زيد.
13- النوادر والزيادات لابن أبي زيد.

كتب الفقه الشافعي:
1- الأم للشافعي.
2- إعانة الطالبين لأبي بكر السيد البكري.
3- أسنى المطالب شرح روض الطالب لزكريا الأنصاري الشافعي.
4- نهاية المحتاج إلى شرح المنهاج لشهاب الدين أحمد الرملي.
5- الوجيز في فقه الإمام الشافعي للغزالي.
6- قواعد الأحكام في مصالح الأنام للعز بن عبدالسلام.
7- تحفة المحتاج إلى أدلة المنهاج لابن الملقن.
8- الإقناع في حل ألفاظ أبي شجاع لمحمد الشربيني الخطيب.
9- مغني المحتاج إلى معرفة ألفاظ المنهاج لمحمد الشربيني الخطيب.
10- فتح العزيز شرح الوجيز للرافعي.

كتب الفقه الحنبلي:
1- المغني لابن قدامة.
2- كشاف القناع من متن الإقناع لمنصور البهوتي.
3- الشرح الكبير على المقنع لأبي الفرج عبدالرحمن بن قدامة.
4- الكافي في فقه أحمد لابن قدامة.
5- الإنصاف في معرفة الراجح من الخلاف للمرداوي.
6- مطالب أولي النهى شرح غاية المنتهى لمصطفى السيوطي الرحيباني.
7- المقنع لابن قدامة
8- قواعد ابن رجب.
9- المبدع في شرح المقنع.
10- الروض المربع للبهوتي.


كتب الفقه العام:
1- السيل الجرار للشوكاني.
2- الفقه الإسلامي لوهبة الزحيلي.
3- المدخل الفقهي لمصطفى الزرقاء.
4- المدخل لابن الحاج.
5- الفقه على المذاهب الأربعة لعبدالرحمن الجزيري.
6- حلية الفقهاء للقفال.
7- المعيار المعرب للونشريسي.
8- الموسوعة الفقهية الكويتية.
9- الموسوعة الفقهية المصرية.
10- فتاوى شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية.
11- الموسوعة الفقهية الميسرة لحسين العوايشة.
12- الثمر المستطاب في فقه السنة والكتاب للألباني.
13- معين الحكام لابن جماعة.
14- مختصر اختلاف الفقهاء للطحاوي.
15- المحلى لابن حزم.
16- الفقه الإسلامي لمحمد يوسف موسى.
17- فقه السنة لسيد سابق.
18- الإفصاح عن معاني الصحاح لابن هبيرة.
19- الروضة الندية لصديق حسن خان.

أ.د. عبد الله بن محمد الطيار 
أستاذ الفقه بجامعة القصيم 
18/1/1429هـ

----------


## عادل آل موسى

شكرا لك
أخي الكريم / الرايه
وهذ السؤال ورد على الشيخ
من موقع الإسلام اليوم 
و نشر الجواب فيه ..

----------


## الرايه

> كتب الفقه العام:
> 5- الفقه على المذاهب الأربعة لعبدالرحمن الجزيري.


هذا الكتاب حذَّر منه بعض العلماء .
و أذكر اني سمعت الشيخ سلمان العودة في احد أشرطته : ان بعض العلماء يقول ينبغي ان يحرق هذا الكتاب !

----------


## عبدالله الميمان

جزى الله الشيخ الطيار خيرا على إفادته وجزى الله الشيخ الراية خيرا على نقله 
وليت الشيخ ذكر المجموع للنووي من الكتب المعتمدة في فقه الشافعية(إلا إن كان إغفاله بسبب أنه لم يكمله مصنفه النووي رحمه الله ومن أكمله بعده فليس فيه نفس النووي رحمه الله )

----------


## طالبة مصرية

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## حسين

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
*يسر مؤسسة الدرر السنية أن تقدم لكم هدية هذا الشهر، وهو الجزء الخاص بـ* *(كتب الفقه) من كتاب خزانة الكتب.*
*و*يتناول الكتاب كتب متون فقه المذاهب الأربعة وشروحها، وكتب المذهب الظاهري ، وكتب الفقه المعاصرة الجامعة لمسائل الفقه والمفردة في مسائل معينة.
*والكتاب من إعداد القسم العلمي بمؤسسة الدرر السنية تحت إشراف المشرف العام الشيخ علوي بن عبدالقادر السقاف
http://majles.alukah.net/t119712/#post676676
*

----------


## أبو حمزة العمري

> ما هي أهم الكتب المعتمدة في كل من المذاهب الأربعة،
> بحيث تكون عمدة الأقوال في المذهب عليها، ولا يكون الطالب متفقها في المذهب ما لم يقتنيها؟
> وما هي أهم الكتب الفقهية المبنية على الدليل والترجيح بين أقوال السلف والخلف؟ 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> الجواب 
> 
> ...


  إخواني برأيي هذا الجواب ليست دقيقة ولا كافية ولا ينبغي أن يكتفي الطالب في معرفة الكتب المعتمدة عند المذاهب السؤال غير واضحة وأعني هل يعني السائل الكتب الفقهية المعتمدة أو كتب القواعد المعتمدة فإن كانت الأولى فما دخل كتب القواعد الفقهية.
ثانيا: الكتب التي أشار إليها الدكتور  أكثرها كتب المتأخرين فأن الطبقة الأولى والثانية من كتب علماء المذاهب.

----------

